# I got a compliment... (Warning: Rant!)



## eddy

78-year-old man waves me over to the side to tell me something. He's a regular, comes in Monday, Wednesday, Friday, every week.

78: "I'd like to tell you something that I probably shouldn't." 
me: "Uh oh, what is it?" (Genuine concern.)
78: "Did you know that you are so pretty when you smile?"
me: "Err, ahh, yes, yes, I do. People tell me that all the time." (That's why I don't do it. Look away and roll my eyes.)
78: "How can I put this?.... You have several... attributes... that I find very attractive."
me: "I do?" (Nice, quiet, but friendly personality?)
78: "Your neck, your shoulders, and your hips. Those are the ones I can mention without being inappropriate."
me: "Uhhhhhh..." (@#$%^&*!?)
78: "I just wanted you to know. Have a wonderful afternoon."
me: "OK, thanks, bye." (Run like hell and don't look back.)


I walk as fast as I can back to my desk and duck behind the computer. I start ranting and muttering out loud:
me: "You're right, you should not have told me that."
me: "Thank you for the compliment, but that IS inappropriate, sir."
me: "What the ****?!"
me: "Oh good. Now I get to think of you thinking about me like that, every time I see you, three days a week, every week."
me: "Keep it in your pants!!!"
me: "I wear a uniform which consists of a baggy tshirt that looks like a sailcloth and baggy-ass, stained, holey pants. The worst looking things I can get away with. Every day. WTF? Do I have to wear a black plastic garbage bag over my clothes?"
me: "AAAAArrrrrrgggghhh!!!!!!!"


That was about three weeks ago. And it still really bothers me. Every single time I see him now, I feel bitter and resentful, or something of that nature. I avoid making eye contact with him, and keep a straight face when I have to. He is not the only one who has ever made comments, but his comments were the most... memorable. Stupid dirty old men.

:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: 

I AM hot, of course, but I'm not THAT hot. I really do wear the worst looking things I can get away with at work. And closed-toed shoes when no one else does. I also keep my long hair pulled back in a bun. And I always keep my geeky black-framed glasses on at work. I made the mistake of wearing my contacts once, and boy I didn't hear the end of that for two months. I had to lie and tell everyone, repeatedly, that I can't wear contacts because my eyes hurt too much. I wore flip-flops one day and a guy winked and said, "Oooh, you have feet!" I immediately ran out to my car and changed into sneakers.

Go ahead and flame me. I deserve it. Because I'm so smokin' hawt. (Badumbum!)

     *SIGH*


----------



## filtersweep

When I am 78, I am sure ALL women a few decades younger will look attractive-- and I won't care what anyone thinks about me--- so don't take his comments to heart so much. He probably tells that to everyone.




eddy said:


> 78-year-old man waves me over to the side to tell me something. He's a regular, comes in Monday, Wednesday, Friday, every week.
> 
> 78: "I'd like to tell you something that I probably shouldn't."
> me: "Uh oh, what is it?" (Genuine concern.)
> 78: "Did you know that you are so pretty when you smile?"
> me: "Err, ahh, yes, yes, I do. People tell me that all the time." (That's why I don't do it. Look away and roll my eyes.)
> 78: "How can I put this?.... You have several... attributes... that I find very attractive."
> me: "I do?" (Nice, quiet, but friendly personality?)
> 78: "Your neck, your shoulders, and your hips. Those are the ones I can mention without being inappropriate."
> me: "Uhhhhhh..." (@#$%^&*!?)
> 78: "I just wanted you to know. Have a wonderful afternoon."
> me: "OK, thanks, bye." (Run like hell and don't look back.)
> 
> 
> I walk as fast as I can back to my desk and duck behind the computer. I start ranting and muttering out loud:
> me: "You're right, you should not have told me that."
> me: "Thank you for the compliment, but that IS inappropriate, sir."
> me: "What the ****?!"
> me: "Oh good. Now I get to think of you thinking about me like that, every time I see you, three days a week, every week."
> me: "Keep it in your pants!!!"
> me: "I wear a uniform which consists of a baggy tshirt that looks like a sailcloth and baggy-ass, stained, holey pants. The worst looking things I can get away with. Every day. WTF? Do I have to wear a black plastic garbage bag over my clothes?"
> me: "AAAAArrrrrrgggghhh!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> That was about three weeks ago. And it still really bothers me. Every single time I see him now, I feel bitter and resentful, or something of that nature. I avoid making eye contact with him, and keep a straight face when I have to. He is not the only one who has ever made comments, but his comments were the most... memorable. Stupid dirty old men.
> 
> :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
> 
> I AM hot, of course, but I'm not THAT hot. I really do wear the worst looking things I can get away with at work. And closed-toed shoes when no one else does. I also keep my long hair pulled back in a bun. And I always keep my geeky black-framed glasses on at work. I made the mistake of wearing my contacts once, and boy I didn't hear the end of that for two months. I had to lie and tell everyone, repeatedly, that I can't wear contacts because my eyes hurt too much. I wore flip-flops one day and a guy winked and said, "Oooh, you have feet!" I immediately ran out to my car and changed into sneakers.
> 
> Go ahead and flame me. I deserve it. Because I'm so smokin' hawt. (Badumbum!)
> 
> *SIGH*


----------



## Creakyknees

this thread is useless without pics.


----------



## MikeBiker

He told the same thing to me.


----------



## SleeveleSS

Creakyknees said:


> this thread is useless without pics.


+ infinity


----------



## uzziefly

Erm... he'd hit it.

I once, almost told a chick she had a nice [email protected] but didn't for some reason. 

Hey, at least people are checkin you out. If nobody does, then that'd be worse now right?

And, why're you wearing the most unattractive things all the time? Why intentionally try and put out a look of unattractiveness?


----------



## MerlinAma

uzziefly said:


> ......
> 
> I once, almost told a chick she had a nice [email protected] but didn't for some reason. ...


I told a woman she had a nice rack while on a bike tour last summer.

She had the same bike as I did (Merlin) *and* the same rack (Moots Tailgator)!

I just knew this would be the only opportunity to say this without getting slapped by the woman or killed by my wife.


----------



## brujenn

I am way more offensive, and will only be 50 in a couple of weeks. At last - something to be proud of. Men produce 50 million fertilizer cells per second. We are driven to imbecilic behavior by micro-organisms. On behalf of all of us (even the ones for whom I don't speak), sorry.


----------



## dirtgurl

Hmmm. So nobody but guys replying to this post on Women's Cycling? Well, I'll take a shot.

I don't get it. Why does he make you uncomfortable? Maybe the mentions of your "other attributes" were done in a creepy way? But the guy is 78, so what's the difference?

I've always enjoyed your posts. And I envy your feet - sexy! But I know you've posted about depression in the past, and hearing you talk about how you dress as ugly as you can, it seems like there's something going on there. I'm the last person to be psychoanalyzing somebody, but if you're an attractive woman, what's wrong with enjoying that? Guys are generally pretty fun, if you can put up with a little moronic sh!t every now and then. They put up with PMS and hormone fluctuations, I figure I can live with them checking out my ass every now and then. A little flirtation livens up life.


----------



## CalgaryDave

*+1*

dirtgurl,

At the risk of randomly complimenting a member of the opposite sex let me throw this your way. If you wanted to make a gazillion dollars simply find a way to bottle and sell your positive attitude. The world needs a bit more sensibility like yours.

Have fun,
Dave







dirtgurl said:


> ..... but if you're an attractive woman, what's wrong with enjoying that? Guys are generally pretty fun, if you can put up with a little moronic sh!t every now and then. They put up with PMS and hormone fluctuations, I figure I can live with them checking out my ass every now and then. A little flirtation livens up life.


----------



## il sogno

Creepy. Definitely creepy.


----------



## Export A

don't worry .....grandpa is harmless. As long as his pron subscription doesn't get renewed.


----------



## lookrider

*Yeah, I'm with you.*



il sogno said:


> Creepy. Definitely creepy.


My 68 year old mom got hit on in the supermarket by an old coot as she put it. He asked her if she'd like to go out to dinner. She told him, "only if I can bring my husband."

To the op, you should have asked him, why the f&ck would I be interested in you, you old bastard. I could be your grand daughter for God's sake...."

Somewhere in there you could have asked him if he way out of his f&cking mind..

oh btw, I'm a guy....

It's friggin ridiculous...78 years old.

People are always like, oh they're such a nice old man/woman. F&ck that. A lot were jerks when they were young, and many haven't gotten any better...


----------



## OldRoadGuy

dirtgurl said:


> I figure I can live with them checking out my ass every now and then. A little flirtation livens up life.


Useless without Pics.:aureola:


----------



## 7rider

lookrider said:


> To the op, you should have asked him, why the f&ck would I be interested in you, you old bastard. I could be your grand daughter for God's sake...."
> 
> Somewhere in there you could have asked him if he way out of his f&cking mind..


He wasn't trying to guage her "interest" in him....he was - rather awkwardly and poorly - trying to pay her a compliment and call her pretty. Maybe creepy...yeah...definitely poorly delivered. 
OP..I think your original reply was right on..."Thanks. Bye." End of story.
Don't over think it. Some guys are just weird that way.


----------



## filtersweep

Some of us view "new posts" and are oblivious to the super double secret "Women's Cycling+" forum. My apologies for spilling any testosterone in here 




dirtgurl said:


> Hmmm. So nobody but guys replying to this post on Women's Cycling? Well, I'll take a shot.
> 
> I don't get it. Why does he make you uncomfortable? Maybe the mentions of your "other attributes" were done in a creepy way? But the guy is 78, so what's the difference?
> 
> I've always enjoyed your posts. And I envy your feet - sexy! But I know you've posted about depression in the past, and hearing you talk about how you dress as ugly as you can, it seems like there's something going on there. I'm the last person to be psychoanalyzing somebody, but if you're an attractive woman, what's wrong with enjoying that? Guys are generally pretty fun, if you can put up with a little moronic sh!t every now and then. They put up with PMS and hormone fluctuations, I figure I can live with them checking out my ass every now and then. A little flirtation livens up life.


----------



## dirtgurl

filtersweep said:


> My apologies for spilling any testosterone in here


Well, would you please wipe it up on the way out?


----------



## Hippienflipflops

it sort of saddens me that you intentionally try to make yourself less attractive.


----------



## orbit

Eddy, I was laughing as I read your story as I had something similar happen... I moved into a neighbourhood where residents are very friendly and regularly chatted with an elderly Italian couple who lived a few doors down - the lady particularly was a sweetie who would leave bags of oranges from their trees on my front porch for me. Both had poor health and limited english and would shuffle along in slippers and with walking sticks. Then Guiseppe took to coming to my front door on his own. I was a little surprised and felt a tad uncomfortable by this but didn’t want to appear unfriendly so would invite him in for a cold drink, particularly as I knew getting around was tiring for him. He always complimented me, but I felt nothing by this of course - he was a man, AND he was Italian. 

I think it was on his third such visit after his “you are so beautiful” that he actually asked me outright if he could touch my breasts, nearly begging me when he saw my horrified reaction. WTF!! Part of me wanted to clobber the old fool, who the hell did he think I was, and the other part wanted to fall about laughing. For goodness sake, if I breathed on him he would have toppled over.

I decided the best way to deal with him was to react as I imagined an outraged Italian woman would so I gasped, said I was extremely offended (true), threatened to tell his wife about his behaviour and asked him to leave immediately. The poor old duffer looked as sheepish as a 3 year old and meekly hobbled away begging me not to tell his wife or anyone. After I shut the door on him I couldn't help laughing at the absurdity of it all.

Yes, he was out of line, his behaviour offensive, rude and stupid. But given the OK outcome and that's he’s the one who looks a fool, it's not worth losing any sleep over. Try and think of your situation like that.

The world is full of both beautiful people and idiots, just don't let it be the idiots behaviour which determines how you feel about yourself and your enjoyment of life. And you’re a beautiful woman, how wonderful is that, enjoy it!


----------



## dirtgurl

orbit said:


> I decided the best way to deal with him was to react as I imagined an outraged Italian woman would so I gasped, said I was extremely offended (true), threatened to tell his wife about his behaviour and asked him to leave immediately. The poor old duffer looked as sheepish as a 3 year old and meekly hobbled away begging me not to tell his wife or anyone. After I shut the door on him I couldn't help laughing at the absurdity of it all.


Genius!


----------



## eddy

Dang, I knew men hung out in here, but a 5 to 1 ratio? :blush2: 

filtersweep: I TRY TRY TRY not to let things get to me, but they always do. That guy doesn't say that kind of crap to the three other women who work there. And one of the women is a smokin' hot blonde, too. I'd hit it! :ihih: 

uzziefly: Thank you for not telling her that. (Unless of course she really did have a nice rack. Bike rack, coat rack, server rack, maybe even gun rack.) Maybe the reason you didn't tell her that was because you actually had some sense of decency?!  

MerlinAma: Did she get the joke immediately? That is a joke I can appreciate after having read it, but I wonder if the woman jumped to the other conclusion first.

brujenn: Thank you for not being offensive to me and for apologizing on behalf of all dirty old men!


----------



## eddy

dirtgurl (and Hippienflipflops): I only wear crappy clothes at work because I have seen and heard way too many unsavory comments by the client population. Outside of work I wear nice casual or sporty clothes, most of which are close-fitting or least not baggy. And I do enjoy the friendly innuendo-laced banter hanging out with the guys. A few years ago, a guy friend told me that when he first saw me in class, he had said to the other guys, "I'd like to tap that ass." I replied, "Aww, that's the nicest rude comment I've ever heard anyone say about me! Thanks!" I don't know why, but my rear has been the subject of many a compliment. Baby got back? I dunno, I think it's proportionately sized for my body. I love to laugh and smile with my friends, but when all the greasy old men at work tell me to smile it makes me want to say, "You wanna see me smile? Here ya go," and knee them. Hard. :aureola: Not exactly sure where that comes from, although it might possibly stem from the fact that my [email protected]'s father was a drunk old bastard who actually grabbed my boob one day at their house, and the son called me a liar and told me that I can't act like that in their house. *sigh* :17:

sonya: That guy you met at Scoops last weekend had this reply when I sent him my story: "heee.... strange. kinda creepy.... and maybe even sweet. " Sweet, huh? Oookaaaay. ut: 

lookrider: Thank you for being pissed on behalf of People Against Creepy Old Men. In the guy's "defense," he is a 6' 6" 270 pound ex-Marine, so I'm quite certain he's been that way his whole life. He can't help it, that's just what he is.


----------



## cpark

eddy said:


> 78-year-old man waves me over to the side to tell me something. He's a regular, comes in Monday, Wednesday, Friday, every week.
> 
> 78: "I'd like to tell you something that I probably shouldn't."
> me: "Uh oh, what is it?" (Genuine concern.)
> 78: "Did you know that you are so pretty when you smile?"
> me: "Err, ahh, yes, yes, I do. People tell me that all the time." (That's why I don't do it. Look away and roll my eyes.)
> 78: "How can I put this?.... You have several... attributes... that I find very attractive."
> me: "I do?" (Nice, quiet, but friendly personality?)
> 78: "Your neck, your shoulders, and your hips. Those are the ones I can mention without being inappropriate."
> me: "Uhhhhhh..." (@#$%^&*!?)
> 78: "I just wanted you to know. Have a wonderful afternoon."
> me: "OK, thanks, bye." (Run like hell and don't look back.)
> 
> 
> I walk as fast as I can back to my desk and duck behind the computer. I start ranting and muttering out loud:
> me: "You're right, you should not have told me that."
> me: "Thank you for the compliment, but that IS inappropriate, sir."
> me: "What the ****?!"
> me: "Oh good. Now I get to think of you thinking about me like that, every time I see you, three days a week, every week."
> me: "Keep it in your pants!!!"
> me: "I wear a uniform which consists of a baggy tshirt that looks like a sailcloth and baggy-ass, stained, holey pants. The worst looking things I can get away with. Every day. WTF? Do I have to wear a black plastic garbage bag over my clothes?"
> me: "AAAAArrrrrrgggghhh!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> That was about three weeks ago. And it still really bothers me. Every single time I see him now, I feel bitter and resentful, or something of that nature. I avoid making eye contact with him, and keep a straight face when I have to. He is not the only one who has ever made comments, but his comments were the most... memorable. Stupid dirty old men.
> 
> :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
> 
> I AM hot, of course, but I'm not THAT hot. I really do wear the worst looking things I can get away with at work. And closed-toed shoes when no one else does. I also keep my long hair pulled back in a bun. And I always keep my geeky black-framed glasses on at work. I made the mistake of wearing my contacts once, and boy I didn't hear the end of that for two months. I had to lie and tell everyone, repeatedly, that I can't wear contacts because my eyes hurt too much. I wore flip-flops one day and a guy winked and said, "Oooh, you have feet!" I immediately ran out to my car and changed into sneakers.
> 
> Go ahead and flame me. I deserve it. Because I'm so smokin' hawt. (Badumbum!)
> 
> *SIGH*


The old man is harmless, try to forget about it.
BUT, give him a break. It's not his fault that you are a HAWT woman!!!!! 
Imagine what he would've said if he saw your feet.....


----------



## eddy

filtersweep said:


> Some of us view "new posts" and are oblivious to the super double secret "Women's Cycling+" forum. My apologies for spilling any testosterone in here


Ahh, I see. That explains (part of) it!  

Heh, you can bring it to the table, but, yes, please try not to spill it on the floor.


----------



## eddy

OMG, orbit, that's hilarious and so wrong! I can't believe he actually ASKED, but that's a hell of a lot better than my XBF's father did--he just grabbed and leered at me. Great reaction and response. I will try to think about it that way the next time I see him. Laugh in the face of absurdity! :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno

cpark said:


> The old man is harmless, try to forget about it.
> BUT, give him a break. It's not his fault that you are a HAWT woman!!!!!
> Imagine what he would've said if he saw your feet.....


LOL! Eddy wear army boots to work!


----------



## eddy

il sogno said:


> LOL! Eddy wear army boots to work!


Heh. I've got a nice pair of Doc Martens. But, somehow, I would not be surprised if they had a "girl in combat boots" fetish...


----------



## California L33

The first part was OK, then it crossed a line, but how was he to know you didn't have an older guy fetish unless he hit on you?

Actually, you could have whispered in his ear- "I like older men. I really, really like older men. Call me in ten years."


----------



## uzziefly

Most intersting thread of the month - there's flirting, talk about ass by women themselves, men asking if breasts can be touched, people checking other people out.. Nice.


----------



## MerlinAma

eddy said:


> .....
> 
> MerlinAma: Did she get the joke immediately? That is a joke I can appreciate after having read it, but I wonder if the woman jumped to the other conclusion first.
> .....


Two things.

1) She had already said "nice bike" as she passed me and I pointed to the "rack" before I made the comment. And as soon as I made the comment, I told her I had to be careful about who I said that to. I think that's when she realized it was supposed to be a little funny.

2) She was also very "flat" and had likely never been told "nice rack" in the other way. :blush2:


----------



## lookrider

*Here's my perspective*



eddy said:


> lookrider: Thank you for being pissed on behalf of People Against Creepy Old Men. In the guy's "defense," he is a 6' 6" 270 pound ex-Marine, so I'm quite certain he's been that way his whole life. He can't help it, that's just what he is.


I'm 43(never been married/no kids) and most people are very surprised I'm that old, no bs. The last woman/girl (you see how uncomfortable I am with this) I went out with a couple of times a few weeks ago is 24. It's nice but kind of a big age difference, you're just at different stages of your lives. It's hard because I've had a couple of young ones throwing themselves at me lately. Not bragging, but the thing is I'm in complete limbo career wise right now and I have to focus on myself...Just to be a selfish pos and get what you can get, that's not me...

I'm in a transitional phase right now, and the age difference was just too big for me at this point. She was calling me up wanting to go out, and I had to go out of town for a week or so, and I called her phone and her friends phone before I left. (She'd call me on both). I got back into town and hadn't had a return call from her, so I'm going to let it drop,as I had reservations about it to begin with...

Then you get this, "would you hit it" stuff? Well of course you would, but that just complicates matters on something that wasn't meant to be in the first place.. You know, I really don't want to drag someone into my sh*t, I'd rather be successful in my somewhat off the wall ambitions before I get romantically involved again.

At any rate, this lunatic is 78 years old, and only thinking about himself..Jeez.. I just think it's nuts that this old geezer is pushing his crazy agenda at that age. Now if you had some crazy thing for old guys and expressed it to him, that would be different.. Just to have no self awareness whatsoever is insane imho. Like I was saying, I'm in good shape, fit, and look fairly young, but I feel a hell of a lot older, than I used to, a little physically, but more philosophically than anything. A lot of times it's hard to act interested in what the young ones are saying. Just different perspectives..


----------



## Aeryn

One possibility is he has some mental illness that prevents him from having proper judgment when expressing himself. Especially likely due to his age. You can decide that he's a sad old man and move on.


----------



## JayTee

Ewwwwww. Just ewwwwww.

Harmless, nonetheless, and you shouldn't beat yourself up for rolling with it and not shaming a nearly-80-year-old for feeling (for whatever reason) like he could share his secret inner dialogue with you.

But feeling like you needed to go shower afterwards is NOT an unreasonable response. OTOH, don't know how old you are but when those moments stop (mid-late 30s for most) then it does feel a little sad. 

--- secret whistful desire for being creeped out by inappropriate flirtation


----------



## Kawboy8

*I say....who cares!!*

He is just an old guy who thinks you are cute....get over yourself. If he had touched you, then yeah....get worked up. He didnt, so move on already. Every man in the world has thought about every cute woman he see's...no matter the age. In fact....your description of yourself...all crunged up...was kind of hot...lol, you know the "librarian thing". seriously, don't take things so serious.


----------



## wooglin

eddy said:


> me: "Thank you for the compliment, but that IS inappropriate, sir."


I vote for this one.


----------



## MarvinK

Can we vote for ending the conversation as soon as it starts to go wayward!? ie:

78: "I'd like to tell you something that I probably shouldn't." 
me: "Uh oh, what is it?" 
78: "Did you know that you are so pretty when you smile?"
you: "Well, thank you. Everyone looks best with a smile." ... and maybe something about being in a hurry or something to start breaking off a conversation that you probably already know is headed south...
78: "How can I put this?.... You have several... attributes.. " (cut him off)
you: "Let's just leave it with my smile--I have to go...."


I mean, he's still a creepy old pervert and he's the one out of place... but why not try to avert it becoming more uncomfortable when it starts to go south? I guess hindsight is 20/20...


----------



## eddy

MerlinAma said:


> She was also very "flat" and had likely never been told "nice rack" in the other way. :blush2:


OMG, that is so wrong! :hand: 

@lookrider: I've never gone out with anyone who was more than 10 years older. "To be honest," I have been attracted to guys as old as 60 :blush2:, but I would never, ever go out with them because just the thought of that grosses me out to no end. It's always been more of a crush type of thing for me when I meet an older guy with gray hair, glasses, and a great personality who makes me laugh.

@JT: I hear what you're saying. I'm no spring chicken, but I look quite a bit younger than I am due to that Asian phenomenon. I will probably miss it when it's gone, but for now I would really like them all just to f*ck off.  



Kawboy8 said:


> He is just an old guy who thinks you are cute....get over yourself. If he had touched you, then yeah....get worked up. He didnt, so move on already. Every man in the world has thought about every cute woman he see's...no matter the age. In fact....your description of yourself...all crunged up...was kind of hot...lol, you know the "librarian thing". seriously, don't take things so serious.


Oh, wow, that reminds me. He actually did touch me once, several months ago. He held out his hand to greet me, so I automatically extended mine, too. Instead of shaking my hand, he held it with the palm down, and gently stroked the back of my hand with his fingers. He was talking the whole time, but I don't remember what he said. I remember flinching and wanting to yank my hand away and wash it. Yuck.

Yep, that's yet another fetish stereotype that I fall into: the librarian with the glasses and hair bun. :thumbsup: Har har.



eddy said:


> I will try to think about it that way the next time I see him. Laugh in the face of absurdity! :thumbsup:


It didn't work today. I couldn't help feeling pissed off. I didn't see him until he was leaving today so he said, "Goodbye pretty Eddy. Stay sweet!" Ugh. F*ck off, Santa. Oh, yeah, I didn't mention the fact that he looks just like Santa Claus. He's even checked in at the front desk a few times with "Claus, S." Hmmmmm, maybe next time I'll respond, "Santa, may I sit on your lap?" OMG, images of "Bad Santa" just ran through my head. Lauren Graham. I'd hit it!

@MarvinK: In 20/20 hindsight, I would have liked to reply, "That is extremely inappropriate, Mr. Claus. What kind of response are you expecting to get from me by telling me this? Do you really think that I appreciate remarks like that? The next time you want to tell me something that you probably shouldn't, DON'T tell me. Thank you. Have a good day."


----------



## TheDon

Does he look like this at all? If so maybe you should give him a chance?


----------



## Kawboy8

eddy said:


> OMG, that is so wrong! :hand:
> 
> @lookrider: I've never gone out with anyone who was more than 10 years older. "To be honest," I have been attracted to guys as old as 60 :blush2:, but I would never, ever go out with them because just the thought of that grosses me out to no end. It's always been more of a crush type of thing for me when I meet an older guy with gray hair, glasses, and a great personality who makes me laugh.
> 
> @JT: I hear what you're saying. I'm no spring chicken, but I look quite a bit younger than I am due to that Asian phenomenon. I will probably miss it when it's gone, but for now I would really like them all just to f*ck off.
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, that reminds me. He actually did touch me once, several months ago. He held out his hand to greet me, so I automatically extended mine, too. Instead of shaking my hand, he held it with the palm down, and gently stroked the back of my hand with his fingers. He was talking the whole time, but I don't remember what he said. I remember flinching and wanting to yank my hand away and wash it. Yuck.
> 
> Yep, that's yet another fetish stereotype that I fall into: the librarian with the glasses and hair bun. :thumbsup: Har har.
> 
> 
> It didn't work today. I couldn't help feeling pissed off. I didn't see him until he was leaving today so he said, "Goodbye pretty Eddy. Stay sweet!" Ugh. F*ck off, Santa. Oh, yeah, I didn't mention the fact that he looks just like Santa Claus. He's even checked in at the front desk a few times with "Claus, S." Hmmmmm, maybe next time I'll respond, "Santa, may I sit on your lap?" OMG, images of "Bad Santa" just ran through my head. Lauren Graham. I'd hit it!
> 
> @MarvinK: In 20/20 hindsight, I would have liked to reply, "That is extremely inappropriate, Mr. Claus. What kind of response are you expecting to get from me by telling me this? Do you really think that I appreciate remarks like that? The next time you want to tell me something that you probably shouldn't, DON'T tell me. Thank you. Have a good day."


Ok...holding your hand was a little creepy, but old people should be cut a break once in a while. Maybe say, "you know, if you were say...30 years younger I might give you a chance", then telling him to knock off the flirting. So, why the picture of feet? I am not a foot person....but that is a pretty nice foot...joined together with the librarian thing, in about 30 years I might look you up...to make creepy comments. jk...:yikes:


----------



## android

eddy said:


> 78-year-old man waves me over to the side to tell me something. He's a regular, comes in Monday, Wednesday, Friday, every week.
> Go ahead and flame me. I deserve it. Because I'm so smokin' hawt. (Badumbum!)
> 
> *SIGH*


Darn, I'm not even 50 yet. I was hoping I'd be able to get away with inappropriate compliments in the next few years. You mean I have to wait until I'm in my 80's until cute girls will cut me any slack??


----------



## 32and3cross

Kawboy8 said:


> but old people should be cut a break once in a while.


I find this logic to be flawed, the guy is not senile and babbling, hes making innapproprate comments in the work place and needs to learn better. Should we also cut him some slack is he makes racial jokes cause he's older and "of a different era"?


----------



## Kawboy8

32and3cross said:


> I find this logic to be flawed, the guy is not senile and babbling, hes making innapproprate comments in the work place and needs to learn better. Should we also cut him some slack is he makes racial jokes cause he's older and "of a different era"?


Lets not even get started with the racial garbage. I am so over the entire race thing. The guy is 78?...yeah, cut him some slack, no matter what he says. My duaghter and wife go through the same stuff all the time, they are good looking women...and have men, older and younger saying stupid sh!t...so they can either learn how to deal with it...or be pissed off all the time....or become ugly. take your pick.


----------



## 32and3cross

Kawboy8 said:


> Lets not even get started with the racial garbage. I am so over the entire race thing. The guy is 78?...yeah, cut him some slack, no matter what he says. My duaghter and wife go through the same stuff all the time, they are good looking women...and have men, older and younger saying stupid sh!t...so they can either learn how to deal with it...or be pissed off all the time....or become ugly. take your pick.


Right right, the victims should deal with it, What-A-Load. Listen to yourself the women should "learn" to deal with it BS the old guy should "learn" how to act. He had plenty of time to learn how to behave and didn't too bad for him its NOT acceptable for him to impose his bad behavior on others if he gets rebufed and it insults him or makes him feel bad or even loses him his job that his problem. Your dead wrong on this full stop.


----------



## Kawboy8

32and3cross said:


> Right right, the victims should deal with it, What-A-Load. Listen to yourself the women should "learn" to deal with it BS the old guy should "learn" how to act. He had plenty of time to learn how to behave and didn't too bad for him its NOT acceptable for him to impose his bad behavior on others if he gets rebufed and it insults him or makes him feel bad or even loses him his job that his problem. Your dead wrong on this full stop.


Dude, the guy said some things that were maybe a little off...she is only a "victim" if she choses to be. Maybe the guy was just taking a shot...what if she liked really old guys and was flattered by it? Then he isnt such a bad guy....maybe a flirty old man. So, if she handles it the right way, and he takes the hint....then is she a victim still? Nah. Now if she shoots him down....but he continues to bother her....then something should be done. At this piont I wouldn't call her a victim. People tend to get their pants in a wad over nothing. "full stop"? lol.


----------



## 32and3cross

Kawboy8 said:


> Dude, the guy said some things that were maybe a little off...she is only a "victim" if she choses to be. Maybe the guy was just taking a shot...what if she liked really old guys and was flattered by it? Then he isnt such a bad guy....maybe a flirty old man. So, if she handles it the right way, and he takes the hint....then is she a victim still? Nah. Now if she shoots him down....but he continues to bother her....then something should be done. At this piont I wouldn't call her a victim. People tend to get their pants in a wad over nothing. "full stop"? lol.


No what you said was he gets a pass no matter what he says cause hes old and that is just wrong. You can try laugh it off but you were preaching the she should just shut and put up with it because she a good looking woman BS time to progress a bit.


----------



## Kawboy8

32and3cross said:


> No what you said was he gets a pass no matter what he says cause hes old and that is just wrong. You can try laugh it off but you were preaching the she should just shut and put up with it because she a good looking woman BS time to progress a bit.


I didnt say she should shut up...just find a way to handle it better. Stop trying to stir up crap. The world is full of people who might say the wrong thing, we can get angry everytime...or find a way to handle better. She is cute, he told her, she needs to let him know she is not interested in that kind of talk...then if he continues, punch him in the neck.  This is exactly what I am talking about....you are getting your pants in a wad, and it didnt even happen to you. Women are going to get flirted with...simple as that. Why are you running over to the podium girl forum and get worked up with everyone who says "Id' hit it". I mean...geez, they are rude right?


----------



## il sogno

Kawboy8 said:


> I didnt say she should shut up...just find a way to handle it better. Stop trying to stir up crap. The world is full of people who might say the wrong thing, we can get angry everytime...or find a way to handle better. She is cute, he told her, she needs to let him know she is not interested in that kind of talk...then if he continues, punch him in the neck.  This is exactly what I am talking about....you are getting your pants in a wad, and it didnt even happen to you. Women are going to get flirted with...simple as that. Why are you running over to the podium girl forum and get worked up with everyone who says "Id' hit it". I mean...geez, they are rude right?


Folks, let's chill a bit, k? No doubt the guy has made inappropriate remarks and some creepy bodily contact. Yeah, us women have to deal with this stuff all the time but it doesn't make it right. 

I agree. Eddy should tell the guy to back off. Maybe even have a talk to her supervisor about this guy. 

At any rate, the guy is 78 years old. Ya think he woulda picked up some class in all those years. He should know better.


----------



## 32and3cross

il sogno said:


> Folks, let's chill a bit, k? No doubt the guy has made inappropriate remarks and some creepy bodily contact. Yeah, us women have to deal with this stuff all the time but it doesn't make it right.
> 
> I agree. Eddy should tell the guy to back off. Maybe even have a talk to her supervisor about this guy.
> 
> At any rate, the guy is 78 years old. Ya think he woulda picked up some class in all those years. He should know better.


Agreed. My point was that he should not be able to "get away with it" due to his age or any other reason, at this point he should know better.


----------



## 32and3cross

Kawboy8 said:


> I didnt say she should shut up...just find a way to handle it better. Stop trying to stir up crap. The world is full of people who might say the wrong thing, we can get angry everytime...or find a way to handle better. She is cute, he told her, she needs to let him know she is not interested in that kind of talk...then if he continues, punch him in the neck.  This is exactly what I am talking about....you are getting your pants in a wad, and it didnt even happen to you. Women are going to get flirted with...simple as that. Why are you running over to the podium girl forum and get worked up with everyone who says "Id' hit it". I mean...geez, they are rude right?


He did more than tell her she's cute and the fact that it was in the work place was outright wrong and he should have know without being told. 

If your asking why Im not running around in the Podium Girl forum telling those guys their rude, because it's a forum that are clearly dedicated to making what in large part I would consider sexist statements but as far as I know no one who dosen't want to is being forced to read it (I know I don't), so your argument doesn't really apply we are talking about you say its OK for guys to make innappropriate comments to women at work and get away with it due to their age. I also don't go over to the weight weenies forum and tell them that buying light weight parts is a waste of money and time. 

As far as getting worked up you really seem to be the one getting worked up prolly cause your in the wrong and pretty clearly so. At thing point Im gonna have to put you down as one of those back asswards folks that can't learn and move on.


----------



## Kawboy8

32and3cross said:


> He did more than tell her she's cute and the fact that it was in the work place was outright wrong and he should have know without being told.
> 
> If your asking why Im not running around in the Podium Girl forum telling those guys their rude, because it's a forum that are clearly dedicated to making what in large part I would consider sexist statements but as far as I know no one who dosen't want to is being forced to read it (I know I don't), so your argument doesn't really apply we are talking about you say its OK for guys to make innappropriate comments to women at work and get away with it due to their age. I also don't go over to the weight weenies forum and tell them that buying light weight parts is a waste of money and time.
> 
> As far as getting worked up you really seem to be the one getting worked up prolly cause your in the wrong and pretty clearly so. At thing point Im gonna have to put you down as one of those back asswards folks that can't learn and move on.


Come on now...lets not get into name calling. The guy was wrong, yes...but women have to learn how to deal with guy like him. If this was his first time, let him know it is not cool, then move on....if it continues then take other steps with the guy. Alot of old guys say things for the reaction, they probably mean no harm...but they should know better. I really don't see this as a big deal. I don't see eddy as a victim, so an old guy flirted...big deal. flirt back and give him a heart attack...that will show him...lol. You know...I can sort of see why Eddy wrote the post, but why are you getting worked up over this? Are you too a victim of an old man flirting with you? lol...I think you might be.


----------



## il sogno

Kawboy8 said:


> Come on now...lets not get into name calling. The guy was wrong, yes...but women have to learn how to deal with guy like him. If this was his first time, let him know it is not cool, then move on....if it continues then take other steps with the guy. Alot of old guys say things for the reaction, they probably mean no harm...but they should know better. I really don't see this as a big deal. I don't see eddy as a victim, so an old guy flirted...big deal. flirt back and give him a heart attack...that will show him...lol. You know...I can sort of see why Eddy wrote the post, but why are you getting worked up over this? Are you too a victim of an old man flirting with you? lol...I think you might be.


I've been the victim of old men feeling me up. More than once in my life too. Even if the guy were cute I wouldn't flirt back at him. I keep my flirting to guys I actually like. 

Women have to deal with this stuff all the time. How do we deal with it? Same as what Eddy just did right here. We tell our friends about it. They give us moral support. We somehow find the the strength, nerve, guts, whatever, to go back to work the next day only to have the guy bug us again.

Ultimately the thing to do is to tell Grampa how disgusting his actions are and that he should bug off.


----------



## dirtgurl

Why are the boys fighting in the Ladies Room?


----------



## Kawboy8

il sogno said:


> I've been the victim of old men feeling me up. More than once in my life too. Even if the guy were cute I wouldn't flirt back at him. I keep my flirting to guys I actually like.
> 
> Women have to deal with this stuff all the time. How do we deal with it? Same as what Eddy just did right here. We tell our friends about it. They give us moral support. We somehow find the the strength, nerve, guts, whatever, to go back to work the next day only to have the guy bug us again.
> 
> Ultimately the thing to do is to tell Grampa how disgusting his actions are and that he should bug off.


Yep....really that's what I would say do, the first time. Maybe that's all it will take, hopefully he will get a clue. I am not expert, but I dated a woman who was very cute...and guys came onto her often and she would get angry everytime. It was very tiring, until she learned to blow it off. It happened so often, she looked for it, until a time we went to work out and a guy from the gym staff said something to her about the top she was wearing. She was upset and came to me...so I had a talk with the guy...and he was only telling her that her top, being white would become see threw when she got sweaty...so he really didnt mean anything by his comment....other than to help her. She settled down a little after that and just learned to let things go. Life is too short to be angry all the time...chances are if Eddy talks to the guy and lets him know the next step will be talking with her boss or police, he will not do it again.


----------



## Kawboy8

dirtgurl said:


> Why are the boys fighting in the Ladies Room?



lol...not really fighting, I don't think. Just different views I guess. ; )


----------



## il sogno

dirtgurl said:


> Why are the boys fighting in the Ladies Room?


lolol....you made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## dirtgurl

*Begone!*

When the boys get too rowdy in the ladies room over on MTBR, the girls pull this out:


----------



## Kawboy8

dirtgurl said:


> When the boys get too rowdy in the ladies room over on MTBR, the girls pull this out:


lol...yeah, that is kind of funny.  

Have a great weekend...I am out. :thumbsup:


----------



## vonteity

eddy said:


> dirtgurl (and Hippienflipflops): I only wear crappy clothes at work because I have seen and heard way too many unsavory comments by the client population.
> ...
> I love to laugh and smile with my friends, but when all the greasy old men at work tell me to smile it makes me want to say, "You wanna see me smile? Here ya go," and knee them. Hard. :aureola: Not exactly sure where that comes from, although it might possibly stem from the fact that my [email protected]'s father was a drunk old bastard who actually grabbed my boob one day at their house, and the son called me a liar and told me that I can't act like that in their house. *sigh*


Hey Eddy, I have to wonder what it is about you that makes people (men) think that they can take advantage of you like that. Maybe you are too nice... maybe by dressing badly at work they think you don't have enough self-esteem to stand up for yourself. People (and not just men) will take advantage of you if they think they can get away with it. Don't let them! I think the reason you are so angry about the situation with that old man is that you let him do that to you and he got away with it. Had you stood up for yourself (politely) and put him in his place (firmly), you would have no trouble looking him straight in the eye because you have nothing to be ashamed of.

That's my 2 cents...


----------



## il sogno

Kawboy8 said:


> lol...yeah, that is kind of funny.
> 
> Have a great weekend...I am out. :thumbsup:


Guys are welcome to post here. Just don't make us have to bust out the tampons!


----------



## massacgr

*Creeps are everywhere...*

If it makes you feel any better I'll give you my story at work...

There's a customer of ours that comes in periodically for us to print out documents, etc. He's about 20 years older than all of us, but he likes to tell the employees that they should try out modeling and how he can get them started, etc. So one day, I was working on an order for him (before I knew about his issues) and I mentioned something about enjoying cooking, so he brings up this stupid modeling thing with me and says something to the effect of I should pose as a chef (blah blah blah) with my pants hanging low...REALLY low. Now I basically told him I wasn't interested.

Later I found out that he had asked another employee for a phone number and so on and had bothered some other people as well.

Now for the kicker. We're all guys and he's married (to a woman). Now I could really care less what orientation someone is, but the simple fact that the guy is married and he's harassing younger men...something is wrong with that.

Since I've lost weight and have been getting into better shape, I have had guys hit on me a lot. For me, I can just take it as a compliment and move on. The good thing is that if it's a real problem, the managers we have will talk to the customer to explain to them that it's not welcome. In the instance above I did talk to a manager, because he wasn't just harassing me.

How 'bout them apples...


----------



## bigbri

filtersweep said:


> When I am 78, I am sure ALL women a few decades younger will look attractive


Let's clarify that: When I am 78, any woman in her 60s - that's sixties - will look hawt.
Like, I'm well into my 50s now and women in their 40s are so attractive.
It all makes you wonder how old Eddy is.


----------



## eddy

vonteity said:


> Hey Eddy, I have to wonder what it is about you that makes people (men) think that they can take advantage of you like that. Maybe you are too nice... maybe by dressing badly at work they think you don't have enough self-esteem to stand up for yourself. People (and not just men) will take advantage of you if they think they can get away with it. Don't let them! I think the reason you are so angry about the situation with that old man is that you let him do that to you and he got away with it. Had you stood up for yourself (politely) and put him in his place (firmly), you would have no trouble looking him straight in the eye because you have nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> That's my 2 cents...


Hmm, point taken. I actually AM too nice. I wish I could be a stone cold b*tch more often. Although, to clarify the work clothes thing further, I wear a uniform at work, so I can't exactly change what I am wearing, but I'm sure I could present myself differently.

Thanks, Von!


----------



## eddy

massacgr said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'll give you my story at work...
> 
> How 'bout them apples...


Thanks for the story, massacgr. Keep posting!


----------



## eddy

bigbri said:


> Let's clarify that: When I am 78, any woman in her 60s - that's sixties - will look hawt.
> Like, I'm well into my 50s now and women in their 40s are so attractive.
> It all makes you wonder how old Eddy is.


Well, the guy who bought me dinner last week in Hawaii thought I was 22, and he was off by more than just a few years, so...... I've got that going for me, which is nice. 

 

EDIT: Wow, bigbri, coming out of the woodwork after all these years?!! 17 posts since December 2005! Go get 'em, tiger!


----------



## physasst

*Eddy*



eddy said:


> Thanks for the story, massacgr. Keep posting!



I hate to tell you this, but most guys, if they are truly honest, will admit to a simple truth......most pretty women that we see, and I mean EVERY one, we will picture naked mentally. It is sad, pathetic, but absolutely true. He should not have VERBALIZED it, but if you are truly hawt, then guys are doing it every day to you.


----------



## bigbri

eddy said:


> 17 posts since December 2005! Go get 'em, tiger!


Actually, I go back to 2000. Remember when I first signed up, I was doing some research on my '99 Master X Lite and stumbled upon this site. They didn't have as many subsets of forums then, and the format was more user friendly, in my humble opinion. I recall many of us were intrigued by a woman from Chicago, (Kristen, was her name? I think?) and her research into how to shop for a road bike when you're first getting into this great pastime. And, we all seemed to look up to a guy from California (Dog Sloan was his name? I think?) and the great cycling environs he enjoyed there in the foothills by the Pacific. 
And I remember coming here on Sept. 11, 2001, and the heart felt, anguished, at times hurtful, debate that took place in what they called the "Non-cycling" forum. And I recall providing some modest first-hand accounts of the 2003 world road cycling championships, which were held in my home city at the time; in fact, in my neighbourhood. 
Sometime in 2004, they - whoever they are - changed the format here. The ergonomics became clunky and I lost interest and faded away. But then, maybe I was bored at work, and one day in 2005 I got back into it. But obviously with just 17 posts not into it very deeply.

Thanks for the time trip, there, Eddy.


----------



## *Dude*

orbit said:


> I decided the best way to deal with him was to react as I imagined an outraged Italian woman would so I gasped, said I was extremely offended (true), threatened to tell his wife about his behaviour and asked him to leave immediately. The poor old duffer looked as sheepish as a 3 year old and meekly hobbled away begging me not to tell his wife or anyone. After I shut the door on him I couldn't help laughing at the absurdity of it all.
> 
> The world is full of both beautiful people and idiots, just don't let it be the idiots behaviour which determines how you feel about yourself and your enjoyment of life. And you’re a beautiful woman, how wonderful is that, enjoy it!



This is something that needs to become a tag line on this site! Way to go....


----------



## brujenn

Hey... I remember this thread. From when I was 9.


----------

